# Petco Betta Baby "Boy"??



## pono (Jun 25, 2017)

Hi everyone!

I'm new here and have recently discovered a love for betta fish. I got my first betta fish at Petco about three weeks ago. I picked out an adorable little one in a container labeled "Baby Betta Boy". My boyfriend and I decided to name him Pono. He has been doing really well and is an active little dude. He was a little under an inch when I first got him and now he's a little over an inch, closer to an inch and a half. Recently however, I've been questioning his gender. I know it has only been three weeks since I've had him, but his fins have not seemed to grow much and I've also started to notice an eggspot. I've pretty much concluded that Pono is not a "him" but actually a "her". I have to admit that I'm a little disappointed because I bought him with the intention that he would be a boy. Regardless, I will still love Pono, eggspot or not. 

Just curious, has anyone run into the same situation where Petco said your baby betta was one gender but ended up being the other?

Btw, I've posted a pic of when I first got Pono and a pic of him (now "her") today. The eggspot is pretty evident in the second pic.


----------



## kouha (May 22, 2017)

Male betta can have egg spots, actually! I have several males that do. That being said, in the second pic of your girl I can very clearly see her ovaries!










Her color pattern is called Cambodian, btw  She's still a baby, but I'd guess she's a plakat, just judging by the length of her ventral fins. So, even if she was male, her fins wouldn't be very long at all!


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

@kouha more than likely she is actually a VT, because she has too few rays on her cadual to be called a PK. She needs 4 rays to be considered PK (I can only see 2-3)

ETA: Also, my VT, Tsuki, has ventral fins that look exactly like that. Now that she is nearly 1 1/2, her fins have grown longer and her color darkened.


----------



## pono (Jun 25, 2017)

@kouha Thank you so much! This really helped  I'll keep you updated on how she turns out!


----------



## kouha (May 22, 2017)

@ThatFishThough ah i totally miscounted! my female VT has really short ventrals.


----------



## RickyTan (Jan 26, 2017)

Although it is most likely a VT, plakats can have 2 rays on caudal.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

@RickyTan Though I am not fluent in the IBC betta show form for PKs ad VTs, I believe that PKs can only have 4 or more rays. I could be wrong, though.


----------



## RickyTan (Jan 26, 2017)

well perhaps you are referring to hmpks, i am just mentioning the pk. plakat refers to short fins in general, which may have as little as 2 rays or as many as 8 rays. the first example is of a 2 ray plakat, the 2nd is an example of a 4 ray plakat.


----------



## DianeA7X (Feb 13, 2014)

I've gotten females in male containers as well. But yes, that is a girl. =)


----------

